# Bentley Continental GT correction by Deeper Detail - East Yorkshire Detailing



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi guys and girls.... At last a little time to do another write up, my camera seriously needs emptying... I think some folk must have office jobs with the amount of posts they do, as I never have time :lol:

This lovely vehicle was done a few months back when we were getting really poor weather, 10 mins of sun then 5 days of rain... Booked in for a correction detail to bring it back to it's former glory + interior valet/detail, with a view to selling... Maybe.

A luxurious 5 days was spent safely correcting the paint + the other bits like the interior and lsp etc

On with the show... On arrival










A wet day, including some really nice showers during the cleaning and decontaminating process I cracked on with the following:

*Wheels cleaned using various dilutions of smart wheels, various brushes
*Iron X'd 
*Arches cleaned with G101, various brushes, grime out and lots of water
*Snow foamed with magifoam, various envy brushes and 1:20 dilution of G101 for all the nooks and crannies 
*Rinsed
*Washed with Auto Finesse lather using the 2 bucket method, carefully, a panel at a time (or less)
*Frequent rinsing
*Iron X applied to the paintwork and glass to remove metal fallout contaminants
*Tar removed with Tardis
*Clayed, using Stjärnagloss Mild & Safe Clay and valet pro concentrated shampoo as lube
* Washed again with Auto Finesse lather
*Sprayed with last touch, to aid rinsing, rinsed and dried with plush towels and we were left with this before bringing the vehicle indoors...​
A rare moment when it stopped raining...










Indoors, we were looking at this:










A couple of combos were tried, settling on S17+, S3 gold for a couple of areas to feather a few defect and closed cell pads, mainly hex white and orange for feathering... 3m Extra fine plus for further glossing and 3m blue and menz final finish 'to finish'

Different pads/polishes were used on the plastic area below the rear window, but this was the finish from the first two combos...














































Before and afters:























































Loving this paint already...










Rear quarter:













































































































Roof:





































Nearside door and mirror, before:





































After:




























Bonnet:























































Nearside front wing:























































Offside rear quarter:


















































































Drivers door afters:



















Front wing:




























Interior attended to:



















Some after shots wearing Mitchell and King 'Matthias' (Forgot to take a pic of the luxurious one off marble enclosure and one off wax) I will add a pic later...

Trim, auto finesse revive, tires, G6 hypercoat, glass, dodo clearly menthol, leather, LTT ultra foam, LTT ultra protect, wheels not sealed, as due a refurb'






















































































































Sorry for no outside pictures, a sporadic day of showers and the Bentley needing the computer resetting, due to lack of use, including windows on the drivers side.

Thank you, if you got this far and I look forward to your comments, as always.

Mike @ Deeper Detail


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Mike, paint looks Super glossy!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top work Mike!

Love the depth the paintwork now has 

Richard


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks really good Mike !


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

JBirchy said:


> Nice work Mike, paint looks Super glossy!


Thanks Mr. Birch, appreciated. The paintwork is finished better than most from Bentley in terms of orange peel etc, so I was onto a winner and was a pleasure to do, especially with the time I had on her...

Cheers mate, hope your'e doing well...


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Top work Mike!
> 
> Love the depth the paintwork now has
> 
> Richard


Thanks Rich, it was a joy, seriously... You don't get that from many jobs :lol:



JJ_ said:


> Looks really good Mike !


Thanks JJ, appreciated, I wish my camera work was better and there were more afters...


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

stunning

looks like its still wet

nice glossy finish

top drawer work Mike


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning finish Mike


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Mustard.:thumb:
Great turn around Mike and plenty of time spent caring for the car and the clients wishes.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> stunning
> 
> looks like its still wet
> 
> ...


Thanks Steve, it was a lovely paint to work on, lovely car in the flesh also. 


North east Car Care said:


> Stunning finish Mike


Cheers B, it was nice to have a lengthy time to care for the vehicle to my hearts content


Beau Technique said:


> Mustard.:thumb:
> Great turn around Mike and plenty of time spent caring for the car and the clients wishes.


Thanks Scott, your comments are always great to here (good or bad) as you say things like they are. Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

The finish you acheived looks absolutley awsome. I just wished I liked the car more personaly.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Streaky, very kind. I think with Bentleys, you either like them or you don't, I personally like the GT, much more modern than the older squarer look, but still keeping the Bentley look...


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice indeed Mike :thumb:..


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's an amazing turnaround!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Top work as ever Mike. Lovely cars to work on.

So, did he decide to keep it?! :lol:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Epic marathon there Mike, come up an absolute treat :thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Just how a Bentley should be treated and how a Bentley should look. Cracking work.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

dooka said:


> Very nice indeed Mike :thumb:..


Thanks Rob, it was great to be able to take my time on this one and I was looked after very well along the way. 


tonyy said:


> Amazing:thumb:


Thanks tonyy :thumb:


Bill58 said:


> That's an amazing turnaround!


Cheers Bill, thanks mate


Refined Detail said:


> Top work as ever Mike. Lovely cars to work on.
> 
> So, did he decide to keep it?! :lol:


Cheers mate, yes, have to agree, lovely car and lovely to work on, nice paint, nice panels.


888-Dave said:


> Epic marathon there Mike, come up an absolute treat :thumb:


Cheers Dave. A few tiny marks remained, but it was decided to feather these in rather than removing massive amounts of clear... 


Soul Hudson said:


> Just how a Bentley should be treated and how a Bentley should look. Cracking work.


Thanks mate. I wish I had time scales like this on every car I work on, what a dream it would be


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

How you guys do some of the work in the time you have blows me away. Good job I don't detail for a living.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Another great job mike, nice finish mate.

Speak soon :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Soul Hudson said:


> How you guys do some of the work in the time you have blows me away. Good job I don't detail for a living.


The more cars you work on the quicker you get... In the scheme of things I'm not that fast, but you do what you can in time scales given... This one was good!


Dan J said:


> Another great job mike, nice finish mate.
> 
> Speak soon :thumb:


Hiya Dan cheers for the comment mate :thumb:

Give me a a nudge when you're next free for a chat, so we can catch up.


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Top transformation Mike, loving the early corrected bootlid reflection shot :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Top transformation Mike, loving the early corrected bootlid reflection shot :thumb:


Thanks for the comment Nick, it's nice when there's no 'peel' :buffer:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice great job


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

gb270 said:


> Very nice great job


Cheers gb :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..nice mate.top work.


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great work mate!:thumb: Nice reflections there!:thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Dj.xray said:


> ..nice mate.top work.





Planet Admin said:


> Great work mate!:thumb: Nice reflections there!:thumb:


Cheers guys, thanks for the comments!

I really do need to get some more write ups done!


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunning finish Mike


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job mate :thumb:


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

jlw41 said:


> Stunning finish Mike


Thanks mate :thumb:



DMH-01 said:


> Great job mate :thumb:


Cheers DMH... :car:


----------



## Buddrow (Feb 20, 2012)

Deep.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Buddrow said:


> Deep.


Nice, cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Great work and lovely car!


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

TopSport+ said:


> Great work and lovely car!


Thank you very much, a lovely car to work on and such a nice family to work for :buffer:


----------

